# Sudden biting?



## rapple26 (Feb 15, 2014)

So we've had Molly for a few months now and everything has been fine. All of a sudden this past week she's really started to getting aggressive and she's started biting me and my husband. It started out as nips, times we've forgotten to wash before handling or things like that, but tonight, she really bit me. 

She didn't latch on but she bit pretty hard. It's like she knows she's doing something bad because she immediately pulls her head quills over her eyes. We thought it was just because of the hand smells or something, but now we're not so sure. Anyone else have their hedgie all of a sudden start biting?


----------



## Xanya00 (Mar 24, 2014)

I know exactly what it's like... My big boy is a biter and I haven't been able to completely get rid of it, yet. But, he's a rescued hedgehog and he's very nervous and shy, so he learned to bite to be put back in his cage... It's unusual because they normally use their quills as a defense mechanism. 

Whenever Molly latches on your finger, you can push your finger in which will make her uncomfortable and let go. Pulling back isn't a good idea... 
Also, to let her know this is not a correct behavior, blow on her face when she bites. She'll get it after a few times normally. 
As I said, I haven't been completely able to get rid of the biting for Tosh, the blowing makes him worse :\ and gets him grumpier and angrier. I'm now using a water bottle and spray him if he bites and won't let go. When I spray him, he doesn't bite for a couple of days... hopefully it will end up working ^_^. 

Good luck and let me know if the blowing helps


----------



## Chophr (Mar 31, 2014)

My hedgie Roxie has done the same thing! I've concluded that she bites because she is trying to burrow. I see her using her mouth to move things out of the way so she can burrow and she does the same if my hand is in the way. I wouldn't be too concerned about your hedgie disliking you or anything, but just make sure you are cautious about where you place your hands around your hedgie in case she is trying to burrow. 

Good Luck!


----------

